# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Vendi per te emigruar dhe pse

## desada-UK

Cili eshte vendi me i mire ne bote, per shqiptaret  per te emigruar dhe pse?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Pershendetje Desada!~
Ke bere shume mire qe ke hapur kete teme, per te diskutuar rreth ksaj ceshtje!

Une per vetem time do thosha se ketu ku jam (Londer) jam shume mire! Perse? Po se kemi shume avantazhe ne te rinjt sidomos qe jemi ne full ose part time education qe nuk paguajme!

Per pune eshte kollaj te gjesh! (dhe nese has veshtirsi,merr ndima deri sa te gjesh pune)

Opinioni per Shqiptaret eshte i mire!

Rracizmi eksizton por, ky eshte shtet qe permban shume lloje kulturash dhe nuk e shprehin racizmin, vet vendasit!

Freedom of Speach = E drejta e Fjales! 

Konkluzioni? Meqe kam dekumentat nuk ma do mendja te leviz nga ketu per  10 ose 15 vjet te mira, por edhe varet nga ndryshimet qe ndodhin ne jet!

P.S Nese kam harruar ndonje gje ! Megjith qef do kisha deshire ta shtoshit!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## FierAkja143

hmmmm mbaj mend qe dhash nje pergjigje mbrem per nje pyetje te till....anyway yeah canada them une, pertoj ti shpjegoj prap arsyet.



Alda.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Newhost

canada eshte me e mira per emigracion

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## kolombi

Kurre nuk do te gjesh atdhe ne Emigrim.
Kurbetit populli i vajtoji nuk i kendoi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sersilada777

atje ku jam mbret  ku me perulen e me respektojne atje ku bej ate qe dua dhe qe jam vehtvetja  If you can find it give me a call

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## rolua

vendi me i mir per te vajtur emigrante per ne emigrandet eshte SHQIPERIA!

UNE nuk e di per vendet te tjere por greqia nuk eshte nga vendet per emigrim te pakten jo ne keto 10 vjet qe vine!!




""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli"""""""  """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Visushi

Nuk ma do mendja se do te kete "toke te premtuar" per shqipetaret! I vetmi vend per ne eshte shqiperia! 
PSE? kemi ardhur andej edhe jemi te atij vendi;
KONKLUZIONI? guri i rende ne vend te vet! 
Pacim gjithve!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## lorina

vendi me i mire per emigracion??  Nuk ka vend te atille..  Por nuk duhet te harrojme se kudo qe do ishim edhe ne Shqiperi do punonim, do shkonim ne shkolle, do kishim perseri pengesa per te arritur aty ku donim. Varet se si e shikon veten dhe sa larg ne jete.  Une shkolle te larte ne Shqiperi nuk bera, po vazhdoj ne Boston, USA dhe me pelqen. Emigracioni ka te beje shume me dokumentet me te cilat ke ardhur ose ke. Sa me ne rregull te jesh aq me te lehte dhe me shume mundesi do te kesh. Vizat e studentit jepen per nje kohe te caktuar, dhe pagesa mund te mos jete e njejte me nje qe ka dokumentet ne rregull.

Por ka te beje edhe me ekonomine dhe cfare eshte me e nevojshme ne treg kur i thone. Kam miq qe kane mbaruar shkollen per dege te ndryshme dhe puna ka rene, per shembull ketu ne Boston dhe kerkesa nuk eshte me sic ka qene.

Thone Amerika por njoh prape shume qe kane ikur kendej te zhgenjyer nga gjithcka, ka edhe shume qe nuk do levizin. Motra ime eshte ne Greqi dhe mundesia e saj e jeteses eshte shume ndryshe nga une ketu. Une mund te them jam me mire se ajo.

Varet se cfare i bie njeriut ne jete.   :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Big_Bro

o si te jete njeriu i shakthet e bon jeten ku te doje

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## fri

Pershendetje te gjitheve per mendimin tim vend me te mire per ne emigrantat nuk ka ..........
Kudo qe te shkojme kemi veshtersite tona si nga ana e studime ashtu dhe per pune.
Une flas per ne Itali ketu jan shume racista dhe kane pak besim tek ne.Por kam pasur kerkesa te shkoj tek nje kusheri ne boston nuk kam shkuar,pse..
Jo se me pelqen ky vend i felliqur por ketu ia kam nisur nga 0,s'dua qe te gjithe jeten te vuaj per te gjetur sado pak shtepine tone.

Per mua s'ka vend me te dashur se shqiperia

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Nuk di shume per vendet e tjera te botes por besoj se mund te them se emigrimi gjithmon ka veshtiresi.

Megjithate, per ata njerez qe nuk jane te moshuar dhe jane gati te punojn (studiojn) mendoj se Amerika eshte vendi me i mire per te emigruar. Pse? Sepse mund te arrish shume e nje perjudhe shume te shkurter ne krahesim me vende te tjera.

Nuk ka shume ndihma sociale si ne UK apo Kanada. Po erdhe ketu duhet te punosh.

Nuk te ndalon njeri ne rruge dhe te flasi mbrapa shpine se je Shqipetar. Nuk e cajn shume koken se cfare je apo nga je. (Pra pavaresisht se ka rracizem ku do, k'tu nuk shprehet njeri, ndryshe e ha ndo nje gjob)

Hmmm...

Pastaj dihet se konditat nuk i mungojn ne qoftese e krahesojm me Shqiperine. Ndersa ne krahesim me vendet e tjera te botes nuk e di, ndoshta dhe ne vende te tjera mund te gjesh komoditet por puna eshte per sa $$?

K'to me erdhen ndermend per momentin. 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## samer

Vendi me imire per imigrim eshte sa te dalesh nga vendi jot sepse atje kupton cfare le mbrapa, cfare humbe cfare fitove, si do qe te jete si vendi ku linde dhe u rrite nuk ka. Per mua vendi me imire per te jetuar eshte Tirana ime. Pote kisha mundesine te kthehesha nuk do pyesja.Si perfundimisht as vendi jone nuk ecen mire ne qofte se ne nuk jemi atje dhe e punojme qe te jete vendi i perparuar, dhe ne qe dolem jashte tij dime si mun te eci vendi hapem syte tane dhe siperfundimisht kerkuam prape vendin tone

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Larsus

bronx NY , zere se je ne kamez  :ngerdheshje:  do me ike naten se diten te shohin

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lefter

Mua shum here me ka ra qe te shkoj gjetiu,ne lindje e ne perendim,por mendoj qe  gurbetin duhet vet ate qe e perjeton,i ka veshtersina te ndryshme,por edhe pa te nuk ben.Paramendo se je ne Shqiperi e ja nis pre  0 cka mund te bej njeriu,une mendoj se asgje ,pra prap se prap gurbeti.Sa per vend me te mire aty ku ka lekk me shum eshte ven ma i mire, ju pershendes.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## CUFO

vendi me i mire po tani po ta marresh shtruar atje ku ben leka me shume atje eshte me mire nga ana tjeter mendoj se ka te beje dhe shoqeria ku je dhe menyra,kushtet e jeteses...ne fund te fundit nuk rrihet tere jeten ne emigrim prandaj secili te beje llogarite e te kthehet ne atdhe per ta bere ate si gjithe vendet e perendimit,gjithe te mirat everybody dhe me mend ne koke

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## friendlyboy1

Nga sa kam par ne internet vendi me i leht per te emigruar me dokumenta mbetet USA. Knadaja dhe South africa jan te mundshme gjithashtu, ne vendet e tjera nuk ja vlen per arsye te racizmit dhe se esht "real headache" te behesh me dokumenta. Un jetoj ne Usa, me pelqen ka pune dhe shkolla nuk esht shtrenjt, mund te jetosh normalisht megjithse nuk do behesh kurr i pasur. Kam degjuar disa history te emigrantve ne greqi dhe italy, situata atije esht e paralele me situaten e hispaniks dhe disa blacks sidomos ne jug te USA. Nuk e shpegoj dot por shum grek dhe italian qe kam pyetur ketu thon vet se njerzit ne vendet e tyre jan budallenj, 100 vjet mbrapa amerikes nga mentaliteti. 
Thats all bye!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## blueyes

persa i perket temes se hapur do te thoja te vleresonim mendimin personal,Pse????
Pasi secili mund te japi opinione rreth vendit ku ju eshte dashur te emigroje...
Mund te flas pak a shume per  Italine, Gjermanine Kroacine,dhe Spanjen.....
Italia nuk me ka pelqyer ne asnje lloj aspekti une isha per pushime tek kusherinjte e mi por pushime te gjata skandal...racizmi ne kulm namin e kemi....ketu e ne stamboll kot sthone ..me mire te dali syri se sa nami megjithese do te qendroja qe secili i ben vend vetes po te doje....
Gjermania nuk me pelqen jeta qe behet aty njerezit aq te ftohte po sa dhe klima dhe veshtiresite....
Kroacia...Vend i bukur njerezit kultura metaliteti me pelqen por sia vlen pasi edhe po te zesh nje vend pune....jetesa e shtrenjte e te ardhurat nuk kompensojne.....
me se fundi mund tju flas fare mire per spanjen vendin ku jetoj...Nuk ka shume shqipetare numerohen ne gishta,keshtuqe smund te na gjykojne dot,pervec se me figuren e sjelljen time....Jane njerez te ngrohte thashethemexhinj pak a shume si neve jo deri ne ate grade por.....Ngjasojme
Mund tju them qe me ka kushtuar persa i perket profilit te punes,me eshte dashur te punoj rende ne fillim ne kuptimin e fjales ore te zgjatura perderisa nuk isha e paisur me dokumenta(Te cilat eshte veshtire ti besh)me shfrytezonin puna nuk pagohej sic duhej,megjithate arrita ketu ku jam dhe ndihem krenare  dhe e lumtur ....vete spanjollet e enderrojne kete vend pune...
Do te thoni juve si?????
Ketu bashkohem me mendimin e atij djalit qe kishte perdorur shprehjen..Njeriu i shkathet e gjen gjithmone vetveten....Dua te theksoj dicka te rendesishme,per mua eshte kyce kur vendos dikush te jetoj diku larg vendit te tij mos te them 100% duhet ti pershtatet kultures mentalitetit normave ligjeve shoqerise te vendit te zgjedhur ne te kundert,gjithmone do te jete  e veshtire per te arritur diku....Mund tju them, me plot gojen qe aspak ne asnje moment nuk ndihem inferiore kletu ku jam,ruaj dinjitetin kombesine time dhe jam krenare qe jam shqipetare,duke ndjekur tymin tim dhe permbushur ate qe me takon nuk lejoj askend te me peruli....
E fundit qe dua te shtoj:: :xhoker: eta eshte  e veshtire ne cdo kend te rruzullit tokesor qofte U.S.A spanje Itali etj me radhe kush djersit rron,asgje nuk zbret nga qielli..

Me respekt e duke ju uruar fat kudo qe jeni Ami!"!"!!

----------

2043 (09-02-2016),bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## blueyes

persa i perket temes se hapur do te thoja te vleresonim mendimin personal,Pse????
Pasi secili mund te japi opinione rreth vendit ku ju eshte dashur te emigroje...
Mund te flas pak a shume per  Italine, Gjermanine Kroacine,dhe Spanjen.....
Italia nuk me ka pelqyer ne asnje lloj aspekti une isha per pushime tek kusherinjte e mi por pushime te gjata skandal...racizmi ne kulm namin e kemi....ketu e ne stamboll kot sthone ..me mire te dali syri se sa nami megjithese do te qendroja qe secili i ben vend vetes po te doje....
Gjermania nuk me pelqen jeta qe behet aty njerezit aq te ftohte po sa dhe klima dhe veshtiresite....
Kroacia...Vend i bukur njerezit kultura metaliteti me pelqen por sia vlen pasi edhe po te zesh nje vend pune....jetesa e shtrenjte e te ardhurat nuk kompensojne.....
me se fundi mund tju flas fare mire per spanjen vendin ku jetoj...Nuk ka shume shqipetare numerohen ne gishta,keshtuqe smund te na gjykojne dot,pervec se me figuren e sjelljen time....Jane njerez te ngrohte thashethemexhinj pak a shume si neve jo deri ne ate grade por.....Ngjasojme
Mund tju them qe me ka kushtuar persa i perket profilit te punes,me eshte dashur te punoj rende ne fillim ne kuptimin e fjales ore te zgjatura perderisa nuk isha e paisur me dokumenta(Te cilat eshte veshtire ti besh)me shfrytezonin puna nuk pagohej sic duhej,megjithate arrita ketu ku jam dhe ndihem krenare  dhe e lumtur ....vete spanjollet e enderrojne kete vend pune...
Do te thoni juve si?????
Ketu bashkohem me mendimin e atij djalit qe kishte perdorur shprehjen..Njeriu i shkathet e gjen gjithmone vetveten....Dua te theksoj dicka te rendesishme,per mua eshte kyce kur vendos dikush te jetoj diku larg vendit te tij mos te them 100% duhet ti pershtatet kultures mentalitetit normave ligjeve shoqerise te vendit te zgjedhur ne te kundert,gjithmone do te jete  e veshtire per te arritur diku....Mund tju them, me plot gojen qe aspak ne asnje moment nuk ndihem inferiore kletu ku jam,ruaj dinjitetin kombesine time dhe jam krenare qe jam shqipetare,duke ndjekur tymin tim dhe permbushur ate qe me takon nuk lejoj askend te me peruli....
E fundit qe dua te shtoj:: :xhoker: eta eshte  e veshtire ne cdo kend te rruzullit tokesor qofte U.S.A spanje Itali etj me radhe kush djersit rron,asgje nuk zbret nga qielli..

Me respekt e duke ju uruar fat kudo qe jeni Ami!"!"!!

----------

2043 (09-02-2016),bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Xcon

KAm jetuar 12 vite ne USA 5 vite ne Canada dhe kam vizituar shum shtete gjat viteve sepse e kam nostalgji per Te pare vende dhe kultura tjera per Vec asaj Qe Ti di...gjat 12 viteve ne USA kam qen ne 24 shtete Te amerikes dhe vendi me I mire per Te jetuar ne USA Qe kam pare esht San Diego California ky vend Akoma me mbetet fiksim...gjat kohes Qe isha ne amerik kisha problem me letra dhe e vetmja mundesi per mua ishte Te levizja nga amerika dhe erdhi koha Qe Te marr nje vendin Se Ku Te shkoj Kisha degjuar gjat viteve Se canadja kishte nje sistem shum Te mire ekonomik Po edhe demokratik Por une nuk Kisha qen asnje Her me par ne Canada Po e dija Se vetem 4 vende kishte per Te emigruar me kategorin Qe kerkoja une, shtetet Qe une mendoja Qe Ja vlen Te emigroj ishin canadja Australia amerika Qe me doli nga mundesia edhe Finlanda.. Aryja Qe une sundoja keto shtete... Une Doja Te jetoja ne nje shtet anglisht foles Se me ate isha rritur une dhe Ajo ishte e pershtatshme per mua.. Por une sundoja nje shtet Qe esht shtet demokratik me Te drejta Te barabarta emonomi Te mire passaport Te fort edhe shtet Qe lun rrol kryesor ne bote... Kto jan gjera kryesore per mua edhe canadaja ishte perfect... Canadaja kishte passaporten #2 me Te Fort ne bote me 173 shtete visa free Por esht me e rrespectuar nga shtetet tjera Se Sa USA sepse USA Ka shum konflikte me shum shtete Te botes dhe kan shum urrejtje karrshij amerikes...Canadja Ka marllenje shum Te mire  ne bote dhe nifet per krenarine Qe canadezet kan Qe nifen ne listen e shteteve Qe udhtojn me shum...ne pergjesi candezet ulltojn Te pakten 1 her ne vit ne nje shtet Te dnryshem botes edhe ulltim Te lire ne amerik si asnje shtet tjeter... Ndryshimi mes amerikes dhe canadas.... America Ka nje gdp shum me Te mall Se canadaja per faktin Se Ka  350milion banor edhe shumica e taxave shkojn drejt ushtrise dhe nases ajo lun shum roll ne ekonomine e dy shteteve.... Canadaja nuk e Ka ate problem sepse nuk harxhon shum ne ushtri Se esht e mbrojtur nga American nuclear umbrella me Te njejtit early missile defense system  (NORAD) dhe injekton ne ekonomi e ne klasin e mesem shum me shum Se Sa amerika  (Kjo Ka Te bejn shum ne diferencen e dy shteteve)  sistemi I shendetsise esht free per Te gjith shtetasit canadez ndihma sociale shum Te Mira.. Sistemi transportit bublik  etj etj... Per Te gjith ata Qe duan Te emigrojn une do ju sugjeroja Canadan.... Rrespekte Te gjitheve

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

